# Pepsi:Cola double dot



## kadcock (Mar 19, 2011)

Once again, the newby brings another bottle to the forum for market appraisal.  I sold a few milk bottles to a gentleman earlier in the week who came to the house to pick them up.  While he was here, I showed him some of my collection.  Let me interject, what I refer to a collection is probably not what the rest of you would.  You see, I never bought or sold a bottle until this week.  These bottles have been in my basement for 35 years +.  As a kid my dad and I would go after church on Sunday afternoons and dig in abandonned homestead dumps.  Every bottle in my collection I discovered.  However, I never bothered looking at them as an investment until this past week when I got some good money for milk bottles.  

 Anyway back to the Pepsi:Cola bottle.  This gentelemaan told me that the Pepsi:Cola bottles that I have are worth something because, they are double dot.  He pointed out to me that double dot's between the words "Pespi:Cola".  These bottles are painted on both sides.  The front is red, white and blue.  The back is just white.  The bottle was bottled in Scranton, PA for the Pepsi:Cola Co. Long Island City, NY.

 The bottom bas reads DES PAT. 120,277 with a 13 in a circle in the center and 47 to the right.  To the left looks like"I or 1".  An at the very bottom of the base looks like1211.

 I have three photos of the bottle.  I was informed that the file for each photo was too large.  I attempted to compress the file, it told me it was too big.  I tried shooting the photo at 1.2 mpxls still too big.  I can email them to anyone interested.  I am yet to clean because, I have no idea how.  I hope this information helps to get a reasonable appraisal on these bottles.

 Thanks, Kipp Adcock


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2011)

kad ~

 Welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place.

 Right now I am just tagging this thread for e-mail updates. I could tell you quite a bit about your Pepsi Cola bottle, but since I don't want to hog the entire show I will wait for others to respond first.  []

 Stand by ... I am sure someone will be along soon ... and possibly even before I hit the "OK" button.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## splante (Mar 20, 2011)

open your picture in "paint" then under view image skew it to 50% horz and vert save it then it should post


----------



## splante (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry the steps are 
 right click on the picture 
 select open with
 click on "paint"
 then click on image
 then resize/skew
 change 100% on both horz and vert to 50%
 save
  picture should now work on this site


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 20, 2011)

kipp ~

 I'm not sure if you figured out the photo sizing stuff yet, but I use Windows Live and size my pictures to 650 and they turn out like the one below.

 Does your Pepsi bottle have a makers mark that looks something like this ...  13 <(I)> 47 ... if so, it is an Owens-Illinois bottle made in 1947. But even even if the mark is different, no doubt the 47 is for 1947. The other numbers are mold and/or tracking numbers of some type.

 The double-dot example shown here is also dated 1947 and in mint condition. It is from Phoenix, Arizona. I value it at about $15.00. In a lesser grade it would de-value from there.

 I hope this helps.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 20, 2011)

~ How To Post Photos/Images/Files with â€œWindows Live Photo Galleryâ€ ~

 I had this prepared in advance, and thought it may be of interest/help to new members. Please note I use â€œWindows Live Photo Gallery,â€ but these step by step instructions seem to work irregardless of your particular photo file. I am including every phase, even some of which seem elementary. Print this if necessary, or just go back and forth from minimize / maximize. (There is also a help category at the top of the A-B.net forum index).

 Otherwise â€¦

 1. Click on, â€œPost Replyâ€ at bottom of reply page.
 2. Write message, etc.
 3. Put a check mark in the box located at bottom left that reads, â€œEmbed picture in post.â€
 4. Click on â€œClick here to upload.â€ 
 5. Click on , â€œBrowse.â€ 
 6. Select photo you wish to use from your file. (Make sure it is â€œjpgâ€ or a similar file). 
 7. Click on, â€œOpen.â€ 
 8. Click on, â€œOK.â€ 
 9. If successful, Click on, â€œOK.â€
 10. If not successful, and it says â€œToo Large,â€ close out or minimize, and then go back to your photo file and resize smaller (I recommend 650)
 11. Click final â€œOKsâ€ and youâ€™re done.

 Good luck, and donâ€™t hesitate to ask for additional help if necessary.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 20, 2011)

~ Resizing Pictures with Windows Live Photo Gallery ~

 1. Open Windows Live Photo Gallery
 2. Select the picture you wish to resize by single left-click which will highlight picture in blue.
 3. At top left click on â€œFileâ€
 4. Select/Click â€œResizeâ€
 5. In the Maximum Dimensions box set at 650 (or smaller to about 500)
 6. Click in the box that says â€œResize and Saveâ€
 7. Delete original picture (Red X at bottom) so as not to have two of the same image.

 That's it! ... Easy Smeasy!  []

 Copy/Paste this in an e-mail to yourself and print if necessary.

 SPBOB


----------



## kadcock (Mar 20, 2011)

Sodapopbob,

 This is exactly the bottle that I have.  Thnak you for giving me an appraisal of what it is worth.  To be honest, I was thinking around $2.00 a bottle.  I guess I have a lot to learn.

 Thanks,
 Kipp Adcock


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 20, 2011)

Kipp ~

 You're welcome. Glad I could be of help.

 There are any number of different websites about the history of Pepsi Cola, but since I personally like pictures best, this one is as good as any. Be sure to click on the "Hall of Fame" and "Bottles for Sale" options.

 Safe Link :  http://www.antiquebottles.com/pepsi/

 SPBOB

 {Example of various Pepsi Cola bottles with approximate dates} / I should point out that the date for the second bottle from the left (Amber 1890) is incorrect as the crown finish was not even invented until 1892.  [sm=rolleyes.gif]  That particular bottle is more likely early to mid 19-teens.


----------

